# new member



## broncofaninill@a (Jan 26, 2011)

hello all. i am a 40 yr old wanna be fitness nut. wich is to say i try real hard but dont eat the healthiest. i am a 2 a dayer. cardio in the am and weights in the pm. training for a marathon in 90 days as well.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*broncofaninill@a* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 26, 2011)

welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## vortrit (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome, good luck with the marathon.  That is intense


----------



## freuck (Jan 28, 2011)

good stuff bro welcome on board


----------



## shawn5 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,..
I am student from usa ,...
welcome all here in this site,..
thanks,..


----------



## VonEric (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm new too but Welcome


----------



## big60235 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

